# columbian tegu b/w or gold?



## Tyrone (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi I Just Wandering if he is a gold tegu or columbian b/w ? And how old he might be.


----------



## SamBobCat (Jan 11, 2015)

Golds and Columbian b&w tegus are the same. Just different names. Looks pretty young but there's no telling. My male Argentine looks like he's four months old when in reality he's almost 9 months old.


----------

